# Blue Velvet neos.



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Relatively new, sound promising, guessing they aren't as awesome as advertised for raw blueness 

Post your pics up!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm told that these definitely outclass blue pearls. I wish I could keep more than one neo in a tank.  Alas.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have some and am planning on buying more in the future. Nice sky blue. I finally have a fem berried now, too! yay!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe that they kinda change their color as a chameleon. The darker the backround the darker they get. 

They are translucent emerald really, i like them a lot, I have 20+


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I just got mine from Speedie yesterday. Here's his pic









I'm switching substrates to Flourite Black this weekend and I'm going to give them time to settle in before taking any photos. 

-Lisa


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been keeping my shrimp for a while now and in my tank, they look exactly like the picture Lisa posted above. If you have any questions, you're more than welcome to shoot me a PM. I'll be happy to answer you. 

B/R,

Nick


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

My camera/skills are obviously a joke compared to speedie, but here are my berried blue velvets:










They are quite a bit bluer (is that a word?) in real life. I have a couple males that are really dark.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Berried and some saddled females will tend to turn a turquoise color due to the Yellow eggs. We all know Yellow and Blue makes... you guessed it, Green . Hence the turquoise females. Yes males are a bit bluer than the females.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a good video example for you all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw8vxa-y-Nc&feature=g-upl

If you look at about 0:14 sec into the video, you'll see a berried female come into the top right of the video.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Those bright yellow eggs in a saddle are really striking. Speedie sent me one that's one or two molts from being berried, so she's stuffed. I can't wait to have them settled in on the new black substrate and see their color in person. Poor (wo)man's OEBTs. 

-Lisa


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you bred these with blue pearls


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Polarize said:


> I wonder what would happen if you bred these with blue pearls


Or blue Rilis? Would they make the pearls and rilis bluer or ruin the velvets?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend mixing them with blue pearls or rilis because it probably took the breeder lots of time and patience to get to where they are with any true breeding shrimp. Why do you want to work backwards? If you're doing it for experimental reasons or if you simply don't care, have at it. Otherwise, you should keep them separate.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Agreed. Crossing selectively bred shrimp with a non-selective ruins years of work breeding.


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

am i understanding this correct? blue velvets are: rcs --> red rili --> blue rili --> blue velvets. which are basically a super blue, blue pearl.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yamaz said:


> am i understanding this correct? blue velvets are: rcs --> red rili --> blue rili --> blue velvets. which are basically a super blue, blue pearl.


Blue Velvets were derived from *Red rili*. Blue pearls are not the same specie as Blue velvets or any other Neocaridina sp. heteropoda. Blue pearls are Neocaridana sp. zhangjiajiensis.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

so if you bred blue pearl and blue rili would you get brown?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

If you cross species (heteropoda and zhangjiajiensis) you get a genetically weak off spring that may be sterile.

Blue pearls are a duller blue, much like blue rili culls.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

FYI:

blue pearls/snowballs are no longer knows as Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis and now Neocaridina palmata 

http://www.crustahunter.com/de/whit...e-pearl-jetzt-neocaridina-palmata?203182020=1


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Google translate isn't great, that article basically said, they never were zhangjiajiensis, just cf. zhangjiajiensis (comparable to), now they're saying it's not n. palmata genetically either, but it's better to call it n. palmata. So it's still n. cf. palmata?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Blue Velvets were derived from *Red rili*. Blue pearls are not the same specie as Blue velvets or any other Neocaridina sp. heteropoda. Blue pearls are Neocaridana sp. zhangjiajiensis.


Isn't blue rili derived from red rilis though? I guess it's a question of which came first. I see a red crown in some of those velvet pics, would think it was red rili -> blue rili -> bred the red out of the blue and more blue in.


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

thanks for the link but i cant read whatever that language is but it was fun trying after a couple words i was like "wtf ohh its in a different language"

http://www.crustahunter.com/en/node/1404


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

It says that all blue shrimp will be called neocardinia pejerreyensis from now on and it's copyrighted so anyone that has blue shrimp needs to pay me royalties monthly.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xenxes said:


> Isn't blue rili derived from red rilis though? I guess it's a question of which came first. I see a red crown in some of those velvet pics, would think it was red rili -> blue rili -> bred the red out of the blue and more blue in.


I'm not going to pretend to know or be a google warrior about blue rilis. I've never kept or sold them. All my info about blue velvets are straight from the breeder.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think a lot of breeders and sellers differentiate between red and blue rilis, a lot the red rilis I see sold have a blue hue in the transparent abdominal regions. 

How many heteropoda color variations are there now?

Red, orange, yellow, blue, chocolate, black... then add rili variations x2, 12!

Then add... cross rili variations, orange&blue, .. ugh.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xenxes,

That's just the tip of the iceberg. Wait till I show you folks pix of some stuff my German breeder is currently working on with Taiwan bees.


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

There has been some discussion about this on other forums and also about Blue Jelly . The question is are they any different than Blue Rili ? From what I have seen of both of them they are all 3 the same shrimp . Even down to the color changes described here in this thread . A beautiful shrimp to be sure but are all the names neccesary ?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha I wasn't counting caridinas, my puny brain can't wrap around the number of patterns and color variations!

I think blue jelly is just another trade name for velvet blue, the coloration looks similar. Both n. heteropoda derived from rilis I think.

Blue rili = blue body with red or black markings. These velvets and jellies are mostly all blue, and more blue.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

hey speedie, what substrate is used in the video you posted on page 1? Thanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue Falcon said:


> hey speedie, what substrate is used in the video you posted on page 1? Thanks.


That's Azoo Plant Grow. The brown type. I personally like the black better but my LFS was out so I settled for the brown. It's working out well so far. I think the blue color pop much better with the back though.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Here we go again with blue jellies. heh

Blue Jellies are actually caridina, but when the blue velvets (originally blue fairies) were sent to Europe, some seller decided to rename them blue jellies to sell better.

So now there's name confusion every now and then between the caridina type and the neo type.

Blue pearl is another type of shrimp as well.

Are the blue velvets actually blue rilis? My understanding is yes, in the same way that pfr is actually cherry. Both have been selectively bred to bring out the best color.


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue Rili is all blue . S or High grade Blue Rili has a red tip on the head and tail but it is under the more highly saturated Blue and appears dark almost black . Blue Rili , Blue Velvet and Blue Jelly all have the see through greenish blue appearence when carrying eggs but the high grade do not . They stay blue even carrying eggs . The difference is striking and obvious every time I have shown them at various swap meet's and Conventions . Blue Rili also seem to breed fairly true and so do the S or High Grade unlike the clear Rili which need's a fair amount rather than just some culling to maintain the high grade . Being Neos they all can throw off types though . Also have an Orange Rili I am working with now and is a different orange than the Pumpkin and Sunkist although I think the Germans are way ahead of me on this . Oh Fluval Shrimp Stratum seems to work wonder's for all of the blue Rili's . I tried a number of subsrtates and they color the best and even seem to be healthier on it


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> That's Azoo Plant Grow. The brown type. I personally like the black better but my LFS was out so I settled for the brown. It's working out well so far. I think the blue color pop much better with the back though.


does it do anything to pH? does it eventually compact like ADA AS does?


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Here we go again with blue jellies. heh
> 
> Blue Jellies are actually caridina, but when the blue velvets (originally blue fairies) were sent to Europe, some seller decided to rename them blue jellies to sell better.
> 
> ...


Actually it was Blue Rilis that were sent to Europe and renamed Blue Jelly . Blue Velvet and Blue Rili are also the same just renamed in Taiwan instead of Europe


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Reefdive,

You sure do know alot about blue velvets for not even keeping them yet. 

All I see are opinions. Yes, you are welcome to have your opinions sir, that's all they are as I see them.

B/R,

Nick

Ps if I'm wrong in saying this and all you've stated is indeed fact, please post up relevant links so we can all be in the know. I'm curious to know.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Well anyways, sorry this turned into an arguement.

Thanks for posting the video!

They are, indeed, nice. Pretty much what I expected. They uniformly look like "good" blue pearls, except the yellow eggs thing which I'm kinda ambivalent about.

Nice shrimp though, for sure.

When do we get Painted Blue Velvets :icon_twis?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Blue Falcon said:


> does it do anything to pH? does it eventually compact like ADA AS does?


Sorry, missed your post lol.

I haven't really ran any parameter testing on this soil yet. So far things are stable and I've been using it for about 3 months now. The only thing I can tell you atm is that it does not leach any ammo like ADA AS. I was able to put shrimp in after 5 days with a seeded canister filter. It has similar texture to AS but the grains are just a tad smaller (not by much). I do weekly WC (20%) on these tanks so that's why I don't really measure pH. My tap ph comes out around 7-7.5. I toss in a a bunch of IAL countered with a tiny bit of crushed coral in there as well. The velvets do very well in there.




larcat said:


> Well anyways, sorry this turned into an arguement.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video!
> 
> ...


No worries. I will let you know once "painted velvets" are available. :icon_lol: :wink:


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> No worries. I will let you know once "painted velvets" are available. :icon_lol: :wink:


Pics? :wink:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds like painting warhammer figurines. "Ack, more blue on the pleopods. Geez."


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Reefdive,
> 
> You sure do know alot about blue velvets for not even keeping them yet.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I would love to learn more about what reefdive is talking about too. 

Please bob, can you also share some pictures of your own blue shrimps? I mean the ones you say you have and breed. 

Otherwise we could assume you tell tall tales. Don't you?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> Indeed, I would love to learn more about what reefdive is talking about too.
> 
> Please bob, can you also share some pictures of your own blue shrimps? I mean the ones you say you have and breed.
> 
> Otherwise we could assume you tell tall tales. Don't you?


You know what they say about people who "assume". Bob mentioned working on orange rilis. If your interests were sincere, you could pm him over being cheeky. Respect your fellow forum members. 

Likely all importers get their info from their breeders, as nick aforementioned. It likely wouldn't help sales if importers were known to rehash existing breeds.

Now, avatar looking painted velvets... Thats something new id like to see.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Rilis/velvets are on the clear/transparent side (color of the meat not the shell). Painted blue velvet is just a dream!!! In 2 years someone is going to prove me wrong...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

My breeder just confirmed, "velvets are NOT blue rilis". Two totally separate developments. Folks just love to assume is all. 

Reefdive - if you've got solid factual evidence to disprove my breeder's words, please do share sir.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

What strain did blue velvets originate from would be the next logical question. Are they neos or caridinas? Key point since we would have to find suitable tank mates to restrict cross breeding.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

acitydweller said:


> What strain did blue velvets originate from would be the next logical question. Are they neos or caridinas? Key point since we would have to find suitable tank mates to restrict cross breeding.


Red rili


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

That is your seller's opinion but may not be shared by other repected and reputable people in the business nor by comparison of the actual shrimp in Pictures and Videos posted by you and others on this forum . I say that respectfully and without malice . Just a discussion and not an arguement . I have 4 grades of Rili shrimp and the Blue Rili is the same as your Blue Velvet side by side . I will be at the AGA convention in St. Loius and will have all 4 grades and will be happy to compare the Blue Rili and Blue Velvet there in front of all the participants . Seem's a pretty fair way to see who's opinion is correct doesn't it ? Fact of the matter is Rili is a poor name choice for selling and Blue Rili maybe even worse . Blue Jelly and Blue Velvet are however much better name choices and hence have sold this wonderful shrimp in much larger quantities . I think changing the name for that reason alone is a great Idea as it promotes that particular shrimp . But if there are no visual difference's then what is the reason for saying it is different ? Again send some along and we will let the people at the show decide seeing them in person if in fact they are different . I will be the first to admit if I am wrong . Maybe this will spur me on to get the camera out of its bag but an in the flesh comparison is the only way to be sure as photographic technique's vary widely just like opinion's . It is no big deal and no reason to get upset just a side by side comparison to settle a difference of opinion by an impartial audience . It is like I said , a great shrimp that is highly underated and should be much more widely kept and we can all agree on that . Here's another opinion on the other shrimp mentioned here Blue Pearl and please do not take offense but that shrimp is a wet dog . Highly variable and just light powder blue at it's best . Not worth keeping in my and many other people's opinion . It was one of the first Blue selections and a breakthrough when it was selected many years ago . But it need's to rest in peace now . Interestingly side by side the S or High grade Blue Rili was much more admired and sold better than the Nice Blue Imported OEBT's at the Indy Convention . I am not only stating my opinion but others opinions as well here . Oh and I take my hat off to Nick and his wonderfull Artistry and I admire his technique and the resulting photographs as well . And I doubt anyone would argue that the results are in Fact Art and admired by all who see them . Keep up the great photogaphic Artwork you produce everyone loves it . That is also a shared opinion  . My compliments to you Nick


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

How about this, you both send me a batch of each and i will be the judge. 

In all honesty, i kind of find this interesting, because at first i thought they were just a really blue blue pearl.
Could it possibly be that two different breeders when about it two different ways and ended up with similar results?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Here we go again with blue jellies. heh
> 
> Blue Jellies are actually caridina, but when the blue velvets (originally blue fairies) were sent to Europe, some seller decided to rename them blue jellies to sell better.
> 
> ...


Ugh didn't know that about jellies, waaay too many trade names, wish people would stick with scientific names and just use a grading system for coloration, but that probably wouldn't sell as well.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Ladies, Gentlemen!

Can we stop the bickering on this?

Thread question was def. answered.

Regardless of underlying strain/genetics, they are pretty cool, and do infact look like "GOOD" blue pearls, except the vibrant yellow eggs/saddles.

The internecine bickering is bleh.


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Ugh didn't know that about jellies, waaay too many trade names, wish people would stick with scientific names and just use a grading system for coloration, but that probably wouldn't sell as well.


 It is a little more complex than that but very close and this in fact is followed by most Shrimp Farmers and Breeders . When something is noticibly better than the existing type it is given an S Grade ( or higher ) compared to an A grade given to the standard type . That is used for variations among the known Identified type's with an already used common name . When a new mutation with different patterns or significantly different coloration is able to be bred with reasonable rates of trueness ( is that a word  ) then a new name is in order . This has been discussed in length on other forums but who is in charge of registering the names and deciding ? But there are as many opinions here as there are shrimp and as long as we can agree to disagree and discus it in a civil and polite manner then the world is at peace right ? After all intelligent conversation including disagreeing without getting angry is what seperates us from all the other animals right ? Haha I cannot say that about myself all the time but I do try .


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

Could someone PLEASE write a book, "Shrimp Breeding for Dummies"....LOL Okay so I missed way to many biology classes in school. Everybody here has me completely and totally confused. Blue Rili's, Blue Velvet's........ Now, if everybody doesn't mind looking at some horrible shrimp shots [hat's off to you Speedie, you are indeed a phenomenal shrimp photographer].

I first purchased Blue Rili's. They arrived solid blue which I wasn't expecting. Having already buying the Red's I expected them to be blue on blue. Here's what I got.





Finding Speedies Blues, I purchased some to breed. Here's Speedie's.....




Female




Now, am I going to be able to breed these shrimp together?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ALL i know is those blues are beautiful.. i want some velvets.. too bad i have more rcs than i know what to do with.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe I can make the PBVs! I wonder if the color can be improved. I have found some variation in the depth of the color in my small population. Maybe these guys can be the breeding experiment I've always wanted to do.

-Lisa


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Blue Velvets are a mutation of Red Rili per Speedie.
Blue Rili are a mutation of Red Rili.
Both Blue Velvet and Blue Rili are translucent blue.
Per photos posted in this thread and others, the shade of blue seems to be the same.
Both Blue Velvet and Blue Rili have yellow/green eggs.

So what's the difference?

The only things I'm seeing mentioned are:
- Blue Velvets breed true. We know Blue Rili throw out the occasional red. Has anyone confirmed no red babies when breeding Blue Velvets together?
- Blue Velvets get darker when stressed. My (limited) experience with Blue Rili is they get lighter when stressed

Those are the only difference I'm seeing. Speedie, feel free to jump in and provide more examples, or correct anything wrong I said.

In my mind, Blue Velvets are just a different strain of Blue Rili. Just like with CRS you have various different PRL out there, some have slightly more yellow/green/pink tint to the white, or different patters on the legs, more/less tolerant of hard water, etc. They are still CRS, but given a different strain name (Benibachi, etc) to differentiate the strain and the subtle differences.

Neo's mutate so much, and are so easy to breed, I'm sure just about every popular color variation out there has been independently developed by more than 1 breeder.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

> Neo's mutate so much, and are so easy to breed, I'm sure just about every popular color variation out there has been independently developed by more than 1 breeder.


Oh what I wouldn't give to develop my own color variation or hybrid...

-Lisa


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> Oh what I wouldn't give to develop my own color variation or hybrid...
> 
> -Lisa


How about some pink velvets or painted pinks. I'd give you my first born.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd go for some purples, purple velvet, royal purple!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I'd go for some purples, purple velvet, royal purple!


I vote purple.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> You know what they say about people who "assume". Bob mentioned working on orange rilis. If your interests were sincere, you could pm him over being cheeky. Respect your fellow forum members.
> 
> Likely all importers get their info from their breeders, as nick aforementioned. It likely wouldn't help sales if importers were known to rehash existing breeds.
> 
> Now, avatar looking painted velvets... Thats something new id like to see.


 I have no respect for people that have openly lied about me and insulted me. More than been cheeky I'm just tired of this guy's false statements. 

I understand that your point tho, and i apreciate that you are steping up to share it. it would apply to a fellow, not I this guy. Unfortunately you and other people have had great deals and experience from him. Not true to all of us.

I certainly believe this guy causes conflicts around here by stepping into threads and straight up giving false statements that somehow affect other fellow members, is also known that he sells or sold his shrimps using other seller images by straight up illicit appropriation.
A bunch of his post had to be deleted by the mods to avoid further comments and fights like this one. IMO he is not a positive element an should be banned. 
I have filed complaints with the mods already man. But this is just a forum, doesn't really matter at the end.

I don't have a problem with you, and don't want to have it. Let's you and me not have a conflict please. Ok?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> I have no respect for people that have openly lied about me and insulted me. More than been cheeky I'm just tired of this guy's false statements.
> 
> I understand that your point tho, and i apreciate that you are steping up to share it. it would apply to a fellow, not I this guy. Unfortunately you and other people have had great deals and experience from him. Not true to all of us.
> 
> ...


You're not making yourself up to be a saint either by regurgitating your personal quarrels with and obvious dislike for Bob.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> You're not making yourself up to be a saint either by regurgitating your personal quarrels with and obvious dislike for Bob.


 You are totally righ on that. My bad.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

amygirl11 said:


> Could someone PLEASE write a book, "Shrimp Breeding for Dummies"....LOL Okay so I missed way to many biology classes in school. Everybody here has me completely and totally confused. Blue Rili's, Blue Velvet's........ Now, if everybody doesn't mind looking at some horrible shrimp shots [hat's off to you Speedie, you are indeed a phenomenal shrimp photographer].
> 
> I first purchased Blue Rili's. They arrived solid blue which I wasn't expecting. Having already buying the Red's I expected them to be blue on blue. Here's what I got.
> 
> ...


The lighting makes a huge difference, speedie's shrimps aren't lit up. Need some side by side in the same light conditions.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd like purple shrimp too. I wonder what variation of neo would throw a purplish color. 

-Lisa


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The tail and saddle regions look kind of purple-ish? The red from red rilis and black mutations from blue rilis seem to overlap at those regions. It's a long stretch though, to get from that to covering the entire body...


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

It would be the reverse of making the rili. The un-rili? The anti-rili? You'd have to find ones with the largest patches and breed them to the ones with the most purpley patches and keep doing that to get the whole body, I'd think. 

-Lisa


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

xenxes: that's a terrific-looking shrimp!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm busy fishing on a charter boat today. Will chat later.


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> ALL i know is those blues are beautiful.. i want some velvets.. too bad i have more rcs than i know what to do with.


They ARE!!!! My photo's do NOT do them any justice at all!!!





Kunsthure said:


> Maybe I can make the PBVs! I wonder if the color can be improved. I have found some variation in the depth of the color in my small population. Maybe these guys can be the breeding experiment I've always wanted to do.
> 
> -Lisa


Watch out. I'm right behind you....LOL



AquaPipes said:


> Blue Velvets are a mutation of Red Rili per Speedie.
> Blue Rili are a mutation of Red Rili.
> Both Blue Velvet and Blue Rili are translucent blue.
> Per photos posted in this thread and others, the shade of blue seems to be the same.
> ...


Thank you!!! You're help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

xenxes said:


> The lighting makes a huge difference, speedie's shrimps aren't lit up. Need some side by side in the same light conditions.


I'm not sure that will ever happen. I don't have any off camera lighting. My photo's vary so much by where the shrimp lands. If their by the top of the tank they look completely different than if their at the bottom. I will tell you this though, I can't really tell the difference in them. I'm going to go ahead and breed them together. Time will tell if I end up with some really cool blue shrimp or I end up with some wild looking brown shrimp....LOL


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I doubt you'll end up with brown shrimp, given same coloration and species. But keep us posted!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

For interest of providing information, if anyone wants to learn where the misnaming of Blue Jellies came from: http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/neocaridina-shrimp/rili/


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> For interest of providing information, if anyone wants to learn where the misnaming of Blue Jellies came from: http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/neocaridina-shrimp/rili/


Thanks for the info. Funny, I've see that Blue Rili copywrited pic on Ebay. That is EXACTLY why Speedie should watermark his photo's!!!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

100% agree amygirl11. And that goes for any other seller as well, unfortunately.


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

As an impartial third party with nothing at stake either way I propose both of you send me a sample of your fine shrimp and I will be the judge. I'll even cover shipping to CA.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Blue pearls as stated ealier and corrected by another member, are NOT the same species as other Neo heteropoda. I would've gladly put a blue velvet in your shrimp order if you'd asked me this sooner .


Yep didn't realize that till i read this thread, learn something new every day. 
Dang, ow well, my taiwan bees are looking excellent, But those blue velvets would look pretty cool being in the same tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Reefdive,

You're more than welcome to send me your best looking blue rili and I will gladly compare them side by side for you HERE with my "Art". 

Your seller's and you are entitled to your own opinions, and that's all they are, opinions. Blue rili will be what they are, blue rili. They have grade differences obviously, which blue velvets don't. blue rilis have darkened head and tail sections, hence the "rili" name. Blue velvets don't. This alone differentiates the 2 variants. Yes they may have stemmed from the same Red rili shrimp but with similar traits as well as traits that the other variant does not possess. Explain that please. 

As far as I'm concerned, blue pearls should not even be compared with blue velvets because they are different species. 

Best regards,

Nick


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I see the velvets as the "golden/snow white" shrimp to a CRS. Both the same species, same shrimp, but one has a solid color and was bred for that and the other has marking on it. Look at a rili as a SSS grade and a velvet as a golden.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I see the velvets as the "golden/snow white" shrimp to a CRS. Both the same species, same shrimp, but one has a solid color and was bred for that and the other has marking on it. Look at a rili as a SSS grade and a velvet as a golden.


You are making a big assumption that people want the Rili pattern.

I personally can't stand them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

larcat said:


> You are making a big assumption that people want the Rili pattern.
> 
> I personally can't stand them.


I didn't say anything about wanting or assuming anything, just saying think of velvets like goldens and blue rili's like CRS with a pattern and color. Same shrimp, same diff, just bred for different traits.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

larcat said:


> You are making a big assumption that people want the Rili pattern.
> 
> I personally can't stand them.


Not everyone wants the SSS pattern ya know.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow. Who would have thought there's be such divided opinions?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't chime in much on negatove things but pejerry you really need to refrain from carrying your personal problems with someone on to the forum. This statement :

"I have no respect for people that have openly lied about me and insulted me. More than been cheeky I'm just tired of this guy's false statements. 

I understand that your point tho, and i apreciate that you are steping up to share it. it would apply to a fellow, not I this guy. Unfortunately you and other people have had great deals and experience from him. Not true to all of us.

I certainly believe this guy causes conflicts around here by stepping into threads and straight up giving false statements that somehow affect other fellow members, is also known that he sells or sold his shrimps using other seller images by straight up illicit appropriation.
A bunch of his post had to be deleted by the mods to avoid further comments and fights like this one. IMO he is not a positive element an should be banned. 
I have filed complaints with the mods already man. But this is just a forum, doesn't really matter at the end.

I don't have a problem with you, and don't want to have it. Let's you and me not have a conflict please. Ok? "

Is horrible and if anyone should have a ban for anything it should be you. With these rude comments. I have never had issues with you and have had some really good conversations with you, but this is un-called for! You are making the forum a hostile place and taking it upon yourself to say would should be here and who should not. reefdive has been a good seller on here to many and given many people help. Please keep your own personal issues in PM or to yourself!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Closing this thread as the bickering and personal attacks are getting out of hand.


----------

